# Wifi public connecté mais impossible d'accéder à internet...



## EndOfYou (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir !
Je viens de m'inscrire ici dans un élan despoir, après avoir écumé la quasi totalité des forums plus ou moins dédiés à l'informatique sur le net... C'est donc que je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à ma question, je suis littéralement paumé. Pourtant mon problème semble être répandu...

J'ai acheté il y a deux semaines un MacBook Pro 15 pouces, mon premier mac. Cependant, après avoir passé quelques jours sur un petit nuage de bonheur (relatif au passage windows -> mac), les premiers problèmes sont arrivés.

Mon Mac semble être connecté à internet (j'utilise les réseaux wifi publics Free Wifi et SFR Wifi Public), mais il ne parvient plus à y acceder ! J'ouvre la fenêtre Safari, mais c'est une page blanche, malgré un semblant de début de chargement (adresse url de la page d'accueil du réseau wifi en haut). Avant ce problème, j'arrivais sur la page d'accueil du réseau wifi et je rentrais mes identifiants pour me connecter, maintenant, je n'y accède même pas, ça bloque...
Inutile de vous dire que sur mon pc portable, ça marche ! Et j'arrive très bien à me connecter aux wifi privés de chez ma mère et mes amis.
J'ai bien sûr essayé de désactiver le wifi puis de le réactiver, inutile... 
Je suis même passé chez Apple, et le conseiller, visiblement pressé, m'a donné une technique qui a marché pendant quelques jours : il m'a dit d'ouvrir préférences réseaux, puis cliquer sur avancé, et dans "Wi-Fi", effacer les "réseaux préférés". J'y ai cru, mais là sa solution n'est pas bonne, car c'est comme avant.

J'EXPLOSE ! S'il vous plait, aidez-moi, la plupart des post sur les forums ne sont pas résolus, ou bien je n'y comprends rien...
J'ai l'impression que mon problème a à voir avec les IP, les DNS, enfin les paramétrages réseaux ou quelque chose comme ça, mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique...
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Janvier 2012)

EndOfYou a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> Mon Mac semble être connecté à internet (j'utilise les réseaux wifi publics Free Wifi et SFR Wifi Public), mais il ne parvient plus à y acceder ! .



Bonsoir, 

C'est assez fréquent d'avoir des problèmes de connection sur Mac, quelque soit l'OS, lorsqu'on tape des accès public genre Freewifi et SFR. Mais c'est quand même rare que cela plante systématiquement. Il faut essayer de réinstaller les drivers d'Airport, zapper la PRam, rebooter prprement et voir ce que ca change...

Bon courage


----------



## tantoillane (5 Janvier 2012)

Et moi qui malgré le fait d'avoir remonté ma Bbox en premier choix dans mes réseaux favoris, n'arrive toujours pas à empêcher mon MBP de se connecter à tous les réseaux libres de l'immeuble  

J'ai parfois le même problème avec le portail de mon école : connecté au wi-fi mais pas moyen de tomber sur le portail. As-tu essayé avec un autre navigateur ? Firefox par exemple.
En général quand j'ai ce problème, je clique sur chacun des favoris que j'ai dans ma barre de marques pages. (Probablement que ça envoie pas mal de requêtes, permettant ainsi au MBP et au portail de parvenir à accord :mouais


----------



## EndOfYou (6 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses !



tantoillane a dit:


> As-tu essayé avec un autre navigateur ? Firefox par exemple.
> En général quand j'ai ce problème, je clique sur chacun des favoris que  j'ai dans ma barre de marques pages. (Probablement que ça envoie pas mal  de requêtes, permettant ainsi au MBP et au portail de parvenir à accord  :mouais



J'ai essayé les deux, ça ne marche toujours pas...



Tuncurry a dit:


> Il faut essayer de réinstaller les drivers d'Airport, zapper la PRam, rebooter prprement et voir ce que ca change...



Houla, que de mots compliqués pour moi ^^ Peux tu m'expliquer ?

Merci encore...


----------

